# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fits in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for June 30, 2017


A CAITHNESS man, well known for his love of bloodsports, has become allergic to red meat.  When deerstalker Patrick Sinclair had an early morning nibble of lamb, it very nearly killed him.  Mr Sinclair, the brother of Lord Thurso, was bitten by a tick while out stalking some years ago.  He gradually noticed a curious aversion to meat was getting progressively worse and led to his eventual hospitalisation.

SCRABSTER harbour bosses are thinking about lengthening the deep water pier to accommodate longer vessels.   The news comes as the port prepares to welcome its first cruise ship of the summer season.

PEOPLE in Thurso have said sorry to staff at local sideshows for the racial abuse they suffered this week, it emerged yesterday.   Warren Wallis, the manager of the funfair firm, revealed that members of the public "had come and apologised for the way some people behaved".

FOUR teenagers have become the first Young Ambassadors appointed by Thurso Town Improvements Association to help recognise the part played by the young generation in the life of the town.  The honour replaces the tradition of having a gala queen and her 'court' preside over the town's summer gala celebrations.

EVERY primary school in the Highlands could close at lunch time on a Friday if a current opt-in system becomes "a slippery slope" to compulsory timetable changes, causing chaos for working parents, a councillor has warned.

THURSO is to host its second drystone walling festival next weekend.   The event - the only one of its kind in the UK and the most northerly in the world - will run from July 7 to July 9 and feature a host of activities.

A FAR north safety training company is completing its expansion plans on the back of a £60,000 loan secured from HSBC bank.  The extra accommodation at Thurso's Ormlie Industrial Estate, has enable HelCat Training to deploy six extra specialist staff and diversify its business.

----------

